# Gigabyte AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT drivers update issues



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

Hi,

I just built my own PC. It went pretty good so far until I updated my GPU'S driver to its latest version. Before the update, I didn't have any issues booting up directly to the desktop but after I installed the latest driver version the PC will do no POST and the VGA light on the motherboard will lit on.  I already check all the power cables, reseated the RAM and GPU but still no good results. Is this a common issues with RX 5600 XT? Please let me know if yes could you please tell me how did you resolve this? Thanks!


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 14, 2020)

What is your total computer spec?

Also what settings have you changed in the bios if any?


----------



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

Thanks for your quick response!

Specs:
AMD Ryzen 3600x
Hyper 212 RGB Black Edition
B450 Aorus Pro Wifi ver.1
Gigabyte Radeon RX 5600 Xt
G. Skill Ripjaws V Series 16 GB DDR4
Western Digital Blue SN 550 1TB nvme SSD
Windows 10 Pro 1909
I tried to install the later version of Windows too 1809 thinking it was a software incompatibility together with the later version of the GPU driver but nothing worked.
And I didn't touch anything from my BIOS before updating the GPU.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 14, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> Thanks for your quick response!
> 
> Specs:
> AMD Ryzen 3600x
> ...


Sorry for such a delay, if you can, can you reset your CMOS?

If this persists, it may be wise to install a different video card to see if it runs.


----------



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

I will try that! 

Thanks!

Actually I do remember resetting the CMOS from my motheboard using a jumper. Didn't work anyway. Do you think I can still play a game without updating my video card?


----------



## Lindatje (May 14, 2020)

Just buy a Nvidia card.


----------



## toastem2004 (May 14, 2020)

Because


Lindatje said:


> Just buy a Nvidia card.



that will help their computer POST now?   

Simpling updating the drivers will not cause the system to no longer POST.  You are having a hardware issue somewhere.  Perhaps your power supply bit the dust?  Its hard to say, but it is not directly related to a driver update.


----------



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> Just buy a Nvidia card.


I should have! If I only knew it will give me problems like this.



toastem2004 said:


> Because
> 
> 
> that will help their computer POST now?
> ...


Hi, 

I Just built it two weeks ago. I have already troubleshot the power cables, rams sticks, memory and gpu. I was able to go to the desktop but after passing to BIOS even without doing anything and just SAVE and EXIT. The computer will restart and will boot directly to windows desktop. I was able to play cs go too! But after I turn off the PC for several hours I will have to do the same procedure again. 

Turn on PC> NO POST > Turn off PC with the Power Button> Delete > BIOS> Save and Exit or Exit and Restart > Desktop > PC works great for hours > Shutdown after using it. It's a loop.


----------



## toastem2004 (May 14, 2020)

That is an unusual issue.  My only suggestion is to try another power supply if you have access to one and perhaps update the BIOS.  I would only update the BIOS though if I knew 150% for sure that your power supply is good.  It is possible that PG signal is out of spec, or the 12v rail is unstable.  Hopefully someone else has some other suggestions, but to me, it sounds power related


----------



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

toastem2004 said:


> That is an unusual issue.  My only suggestion is to try another power supply if you have access to one and perhaps update the BIOS.  I would only update the BIOS though if I knew 150% for sure that your power supply is good.  It is possible that PG signal is out of spec, or the 12v rail is unstable.  Hopefully someone else has some other suggestions, but to me, it sounds power related




New
Add bookmark
#10
I have updated the BIOS to its latest. F50 version. My friend thought the same thing too regarding the PSU. My PSU is EVGA 650 BQ 80 PLUS Bronze and it's new. Probably it's PG signal or 12 v rail unstable.

Thanks you guys for all your comments. I will give an update regarding this issue!


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 14, 2020)

PSU sounds reasonable. 3600X on a B450 original BIOS could easily have been causing you issues.

Run Furmark now. Push the system and see if it's stable.


----------



## Lindatje (May 14, 2020)

What says the LED indicator on the card? 


Light on :
power cable disconnected

Light off :
stable power supply

Blinking :
abnormal power supply


Also does the card has a BIOS switch on it?


----------



## Artisithick (May 14, 2020)

Lindatje said:


> What says the LED indicator on the card? View attachment 155217
> Light on :
> power cable disconnected
> 
> ...


Not much..It lights up quickly then turn off. I actually didn't notice the LED indicator on the card after I tried different versions of the GPU driver. It is usually turned off even while I play.



Chrispy_ said:


> PSU sounds reasonable. 3600X on a B450 original BIOS could easily have been causing you issues.
> 
> Run Furmark now. Push the system and see if it's stable.


I knew I had to update the BIOS to version F50 since my processor is a AMD Ryzen 3600x. I thought about that too!! haha


----------



## Spooyler (May 15, 2020)

Hi,

What MHz are you runing your RAM? I have the same GPU as you, with almost the same setup, and had issues with posting a couple of times when I turned up the memory speed.
Did you also update vBIOS? Or the chipset drivers?
Is your pci-e set to gen 3 in bios? 
It seems like this card acts very differently for everyone, with different issues.
When I updated to the newest drivers the system became very unstable but I could still post. However, if (for some reason) your motherboard won't recognize your GPU right away I guess it is possible it wouldn't load. Correct me if I am wrong of course. I only had this GPU for a month, but seen it do some weird stuff. With a windows reinstall it seems to be a bit more stable with older drivers.



Artisithick said:


> Not much..It lights up quickly then turn off. I actually didn't notice the LED indicator on the card after I tried different versions of the GPU driver. It is usually turned off even while I play.


The led lights up every time I crash and have to restart, so I think reseting the pc always triggers it. 

Is it possible for you to try the GPU in a different PC?


----------



## Artisithick (May 15, 2020)

Spooyler said:


> Hi,
> 
> What MHz are you runing your RAM? I have the same GPU as you, with almost the same setup, and had issues with posting a couple of times when I turned up the memory speed.
> Did you also update vBIOS? Or the chipset drivers?
> ...


It was running to its factory setting when I first updated the GPU's driver. I never tried yet to update the vBIOS but I did try to install the driver with and without updating the chipset drivers and it still didn't work. Do you think I should update the vBIOS? I never tried that. I will check if my pci-e is set to gen 3 BIOS. I know eh.. The only issue I have is when it's booting up from a several hours without use but if I turn it off after I am able to boot to the Windows desktop it will boot up normally again. I will try other older drivers for this. Thanks for you comment!


----------



## Regeneration (May 16, 2020)

Bad graphics card or power supply. Try the card in another PC.


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Bad graphics card or power supply. Try the card in another PC.


I will! Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Spooyler (May 16, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> It was running to its factory setting when I first updated the GPU's driver. I never tried yet to update the vBIOS but I did try to install the driver with and without updating the chipset drivers and it still didn't work. Do you think I should update the vBIOS? I never tried that. I will check if my pci-e is set to gen 3 BIOS. I know eh.. The only issue I have is when it's booting up from a several hours without use but if I turn it off after I am able to boot to the Windows desktop it will boot up normally again. I will try other older drivers for this. Thanks for you comment!



I wouldn't do vBIOS on this card unless there is no other way. First time I tried I accidentally bricked my GPU. Took hours to get it working again.
If I had to guess, I would put my money on the faulty GPU. Much more likely than a faulty EVGA PSU. But first definitely try the card in an other PC. If it starts up then leave it there at least a day to see if you get crashes.
If you have a spare GPU by any chance throw it in your PC just to make sure it is not some other component.

Hope to hear back. I had lot of issues with this card (not Gigabyte's fault, AMD's  in my case) so hope to help anyone who's suffering the rx5600-nightmare.


----------



## Regeneration (May 16, 2020)

Don't update BIOS on the graphics card. If there was a BIOS bug, we would know about it.

Try another cable, if its DisplayPort, make sure its a VESA-certified cable.

Try to revert to a previous driver, some are more buggy than the other.

If the issue appears at POST, this is an hardware issue, bad quality PSU or just defective card.


----------



## birdie (May 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Don't update BIOS on the graphics card. If there was a BIOS bug, we would know about it.
> 
> Try another cable, if its DisplayPort, make sure its a VESA-certified cable.
> 
> ...



The PC doesn't POST. How does using a different monitor cable can help even in theory? The issue is either with *the card, PSU or motherboard*. There are no other options.


----------



## Regeneration (May 16, 2020)

birdie said:


> The PC doesn't POST. How does using a different monitor cable can help even in theory? The issue is either with the card, PSU or motherboard. There are no other options.



Non-certified DisplayPort cable with active DP_PWR pin can shorten the graphics card and entire system.

Bad quality or damaged cable can do that too.

OP said it all started after driver update, so you tell me. Sounds like a faulty card, PSU, or motherboard.


----------



## birdie (May 16, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Non-certified DisplayPort cable with active DP_PWR pin and can shorten the graphics card and entire system.
> 
> Bad quality or damaged cable can do that too.
> 
> OP said it all started after driver update, so you tell me.



Wow, didn't know about that. I've always thought most cables are passive in their nature (except the active ones, which e.g. translate one form signal to another and it's unlikely the OP is using such a cable).


----------



## Spooyler (May 16, 2020)

birdie said:


> The PC doesn't POST. How does using a different monitor cable can help even in theory?


It does happen that bad quality Displayport cables/ HDMI adapters cause GPU issues. On the other hand I aggree, the issue is probably with one of those components. But why do you think problems started only after driver update, and the PC can POST after a reset?
I stopped using Displayport because my system was much more unstable with it ( based on experience).


----------



## Caring1 (May 16, 2020)

Possible faulty CMOS battery and Dram training affecting boot also.


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

birdie said:


> The PC doesn't POST. How does using a different monitor cable can help even in theory? The issue is either with *the card, PSU or motherboard*. There are no other options.


I don't think any of those have the issue. The monitor is new and so is the DP cable.  I tried everything from resetting RAM, GPU,  CMOS, controlling all the power cables and updating either the BIOS and the vBIOS and nothing worked to solve the issue. The problem only happens when I install any drivers to the GPU. Without updating the GPU's driver PC works perfectly fine from booting up to it's normal activities without crashing. I should see if the same problem persists to another PC. I tried HDMI cable too before shifting to DP cable same thing. The strange thing is the issue happens only on the booting but after I enter the desktop from BIOS, PC works fine even during heavy games.



Caring1 said:


> Possible faulty CMOS battery and Dram training affecting boot also.


Would that be possible even with a new motherboard? But DRAM LED does it checking normally and turns off after turning on the PC. The VGA light remains on after first boot up. I have to force it to turn off directly from the power button, go to BIOS, Exit without Saving, PC boots normally again to the desktop. If I shut down the PC again and wait a few minutes it will boot up normally. But if I turn it off from 1 hour to several hours it will do NO POST and I will have to do the same procedure.


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

What is you PSU?? 
And what you mean by driver update?? Radeon driver or BIOS??



Lindatje said:


> Just buy a Nvidia card.


Why not also Intel CPU.


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> What is you PSU??
> And what you mean by driver update?? Radeon driver or BIOS??
> 
> 
> Why not also Intel CPU.


My PSU is a EVGA 650 BQ 80 Bronze 80 Plus Bronze. I saw from PC Part Picker that my PSU should be able to sustain the power for all my PC parts. https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ . By driver update I meant by downloading GPU drivers from here https://www.gigabyte.com/ca/Graphics-Card/GV-R56XTGAMING-OC-6GD/support#support-dl-driver.


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> My PSU is a EVGA 650 BQ 80 Bronze 80 Plus Bronze. I saw from PC Part Picker that my PSU should be able to sustain the power for all my PC parts. https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ . By driver update I meant by downloading GPU drivers from here https://www.gigabyte.com/ca/Graphics-Card/GV-R56XTGAMING-OC-6GD/support#support-dl-driver.


PSU is ok. 
Dont download driver from there. Driver in there is outdated. Download directly from AMD's website. 
Here is the link: https://www.amd.com/en/support
Go there and select you card/card series and selete submit. It will give you current gpu driver. 
Also dont forget to uninstall the current drivers before installing new driver. What was your previous card??


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> PSU is ok.
> Dont download driver from there. Driver in there is outdated. Download directly from AMD's website.
> Here is the link: https://www.amd.com/en/support
> Go there and select you card/card series and selete submit. It will give you current gpu driver.
> Also dont forget to uninstall the current drivers before installing new driver. What was your previous card??


Thanks!! I will!!  You mean the previous gpu driver I installed? It's Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 on a Gigabyte AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT.


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> Thanks!! I will!!  You mean the previous gpu driver I installed? It's Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 on a Gigabyte AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT.


Before that??


----------



## P4-630 (May 16, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> Dont download driver from there. Driver in there is outdated.



Actually I just checked that and it seems it's the latest 20.2.2 WHQL.

20.4.2 is a beta driver.








						AMD Radeon Graphics Drivers (22.11.2 WHQL) Download
					

Download the latest AMD Radeon drivers for best game performance, compatibility and to fix driver issues.   Radeon Adrenalin comes with a completely




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> Before that??


I have tried different drivers from 20.1.4, 20.2.2 and I just installed the 20.4.2 yesterday from the site you just gave me! Didn't solve anything.


----------



## IceShroom (May 16, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Actually I just checked that and it seems it's the latest 20.2.2.


Strange!! When I used my iGPU gigabyte website had the older x.x.44xx version when Intel website had xxx.xx.50xx.



Artisithick said:


> I have tried different drivers from 20.1.4, 20.2.2 and I just installed the 20.4.2 yesterday from the site you just gave me! Didn't solve anything.


Then realy strange problem. Do you have any Nvidia/Intel driver installed on your system?? If you have than uninstall those, also current AMD one than reboot your system and than install current AMD driver and reboot. Also what case you are using and do your case has good air flow. Overheating can casue reboot.
If this does not solve your problem than some componet likely faulty. Find out which one and RMA it.


----------



## Lindatje (May 16, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> Why not also Intel CPU.


Intel CPU’s are expensive, consumes a lot of power, gets very hot and is not (much) better than an AMD CPU. Also, the security of the Intel's is very bad.


----------



## Artisithick (May 16, 2020)

I know! Hmm.. now you've said that.. I remember installing an Intel LAN, WIFI and Bluetooth Driver. But the funny thing is I have tried to install first the GPU driver before all of those and the issue came back! So yeah..It's probably a faulty component. I have contacted Gigabyte and the Store where I bought this.


----------



## Chaseholloway13 (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello,

I have exactly the same problem that you are experiencing. I believe it is a problem with the 5600. I have tried a whole host of troubleshooting solutions and nothing has panned out. Other 5600 cards (non-gigabyte) don't seem to have the same issue, so hopefully gigabyte fixes the issue.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 7, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> Thanks!! I will!!  You mean the previous gpu driver I installed? It's Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.4.2 on a Gigabyte AMD Radeon RX 5600 XT.


 If your monitor or TV has a HDMI input and you have a spare cable use that to try to boot. It is not uncommon for this issue to happen especially with DIsplay Port cables. Try to use multiple screens if possible. If it works properly you will have 2 displays and choosing the DIsplay Port based system as the main should allow the system to boot without a no GPU signal bug using that cable. Trust me I have about 5 different Display ports cables of varying specs because of this exact issue.


----------



## Artisithick (Jun 7, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> If your monitor or TV has a HDMI input and you have a spare cable use that to try to boot. It is not uncommon for this issue to happen especially with DIsplay Port cables. Try to use multiple screens if possible. If it works properly you will have 2 displays and choosing the DIsplay Port based system as the main should allow the system to boot without a no GPU signal bug using that cable. Trust me I have about 5 different Display ports cables of varying specs because of this exact issue.


Thank you for your suggestion! I have tried that already but it didn't work too. It turned out that it was a GPU driver issue. I was lucky to bring back the GPU to the store I bought and change it to INVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060 and it is booting normally now without any issues!


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 7, 2020)

Artisithick said:


> Thank you for your suggestion! I have tried that already but it didn't work too. It turned out that it was a GPU driver issue. I was lucky to bring back the GPU to the store I bought and change it to INVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060 and it is booting normally now without any issues!


 Well enjoy your introduction to PC Gaming what Games are you looking to focus on with this build?


----------



## Artisithick (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi Guys!

Thank you all for your help! Problem solved. I had the luck to bring back the GPU to the store where I bought and swap it to INVIDIA Geforce RTX 2060 just adding $20. It is booting up properly now without any problems.



kapone32 said:


> Well enjoy your introduction to PC Gaming what Games are you looking to focus on with this build?


I am not really a gamer but right now I am playing CSgo and Diablo III since they remind me of my childhood.


----------



## artnex (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't worry guys, it's a total failure of a card. I got stuck with a brand new one (rev. 1.0). I've changed mobo, ram and psu, still no luck, even with the latest F61 Bios. Gigabyte released a broken piece of "hardware" and didn't even admited their fault or at least appologize for that, not talking about refunding. They quitely released version 2.0 of the card and couldn't even handle to mention for which card are the new bioses on their website, btw F61 is for (rev. 1.0). They just released a bunch of broken bioses in the beginning and then now another bunch, and you choose at your will and your risk. None works, still crashes like mad. It's a total lack of respect for the customer. Never buying gigabyte products again. If I'd have a chance I'd go for Nvidia...


----------



## fiernce (Jul 11, 2020)

I built my new system a month ago with the same VGA card. Since then, I had faced the very same problem as yours. I had changed Mobo, cpu, ram, VGA (new card but same model) and the problem still persisted until I came across your topic from Google search. Thank you to let me know that the problem arose from the VGA. Now, I'm waiting for money refund from the shop.

Once I get the money, I will go for Nvidia


----------



## artnex (Jul 27, 2020)

fiernce said:


> I built my new system a month ago with the same VGA card. Since then, I had faced the very same problem as yours. I had changed Mobo, cpu, ram, VGA (new card but same model) and the problem still persisted until I came across your topic from Google search. Thank you to let me know that the problem arose from the VGA. Now, I'm waiting for money refund from the shop.
> 
> Once I get the money, I will go for Nvidia



I also thought initially that my MOBO was the reason for incompatibility (so I've sold Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac and bought a cheap MSI B450M PRO-M2 MAX), tried new ram, ssd/hdd, nothing worked. Finally I ordered a 1660 Super and never going to buy a Radeon/Gigabyte product EVER again! I think I will sell my Rx 5600 xt for spare parts, I hope to get at least 80-90$ back


----------



## fiernce (Jul 29, 2020)

artnex said:


> I also thought initially that my MOBO was the reason for incompatibility (so I've sold Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac and bought a cheap MSI B450M PRO-M2 MAX), tried new ram, ssd/hdd, nothing worked. Finally I ordered a 1660 Super and never going to buy a Radeon/Gigabyte product EVER again! I think I will sell my Rx 5600 xt for spare parts, I hope to get at least 80-90$ back


Haha, me too. I never thought that old manufacturers like Radeon/Gigabyte would produce such low quality products. I will never buy these brands again. Since I changed to GTX 2070, I have never faced the problem even once.

Wish you get some money back from selling the rx5600xt card


----------

